# Western Saddles



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

What are good brands for western saddles. I am looking for a leather saddle, preferably a barrel saddle, but can be a trail or pleasure saddle also. 

I am not willing to pay more then $300 dollars for a used saddle but I am just looking for brands right now.

Any suggestions??


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Probably easier to post a review site, there are so many Brands

Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!



.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good brands are Circle Y, Billy cook, Tex tan, Crates, teskeys, Corriente, some people like Dakotas as well,to name a few. If your willing to do the search you can find a good name brand used saddle. Do not my any saddle new for $300, they are loads of crap


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I can tell you right now your not going to find a decent saddle for under $300...new or used. 

I like Double Js, Triple Creek, Running P....and some other popular brands are Circle Y, Billy Cooks, also crates (which you can buy them pretty cheap new).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In that price range, an Abetta may be about as good as you'll get. They run about $400 new, but they aren't leather. Fairly sturdy, tho, light and easy to care for.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Besides some of other brands mentioned I also like "Rockin R" s .

Boone

Home - Rocking R Saddlery

Rocking R Saddlery® West Coast Reiner Saddle*::*Reining*::*Saddles*::*Saddles & Tack*::*Fort Western Online

:thumbsup:


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks! I have been looking on ebay as they are cheaper there!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Thanks! I have been looking on ebay as they are cheaper there!


Even on E-bay you are unlikely to get a quality, leather saddle that comes from a reputable maker for what you want to pay. Most of the "great deals" you will find on E-bay at that price are going to be poorly made (to the point of risking safety and well-being of you/the horse) and of crap materiel.


----------

